# While you're out shopping . . .



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Northcentral Maltese Rescue is running low on collars (for ID tags), leashes and harnesses for the fluffs in rescue. We send them to their fur-ever homes looking pretty for their new mommies and daddies and could use a new supply. 

Bright colors like red or blue look best against the white fluffs, so if you see some on sale or clearance when you're out shopping and wouldn't mind picking up a few, please send them to Mary Palmer:


NMR
3601 Wright Ave
Racine, Wi. 53405

Thank you so much.

Tessa says: "I tole Mommy dat it wuz OK to send back the one Mary sent me home to Mommy and Sweetness in 3 years ago! Mommy was saving it for another special fluff in need and I tole her now is da time to pass it on!" :thumbsup:

Sweetness says: "I also tole mommy dat if she wanted to put Tessa in da harness and return her, dat would be OK. Oops, did I say that?" :w00t:

Both say: "Wuv you, aunties!" :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Sweetness and Tessa, you are both too cute and too smart:wub:. I have some webbing that I would be happy to make collars with for the rescues. I will make some up and send them to Mary.:thumbsup:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I saw some on sale the other day. I will pick up a few and send to Mary.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Would love to send some stuff to Mary. With all they do its the least I can do. :thumbsup:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I may have a couple used ones that are in good condition. Will they accept those?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

munchkn8835 said:


> I may have a couple used ones that are in good condition. Will they accept those?


If they are in good condition, yes. 



Thank you everyone!!!!!


----------

